# Move Aside Pets in Timeshares, Pot Smoking is going to be all the Rage! - Marriott's OceanWatch



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2021)

Building off of the "No Pet Policy" petition thread, at least from our standpoint the smoking of marijuana is becoming a bigger issue than pets at our beloved home away from home. At least twice now in the past two years we have had issues with the smell of pot in our villa. Last year, during the times of the 2020 lawlessness at Vistana Villages, and now again this year at OceanWatch, we have had the smell of someone smoking the wacky tabacky in our villa. I have probably now smelled the odor of pot far more than I have seen what might be a *fake* service animal.

The latest incident was in the middle of the night, around 3:30am, at Marriott's OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach. My wife woke up to the smell. Of course she sprayed air freshener and I could no longer smell it by the time I woke up. She uses a CPAP that blocks most odors, but she could smell it through that and it was of course worse when she took it off. As the night wore on I could certainly smell the odor. The next morning I went out to the balcony for about 10 minutes and could instantly smell it when I came back into the villa. We called the front desk and they sent up someone from engineering who, self admitted, didn't have a good sense of smell. So he didn't smell it. That said, he suspected it was coming in through the bathroom vent. He said that each unit has its own dedicated AC unit, so it wouldn't come from there, but all of the bathroom vents are connected by a single stack to the roof where there is a large vent fan that is supposed to always be forcing the odors out. He was going to check that vent.

The guy from engineering did tell us that they checked the vent and found a broken belt on the fan. So that was likely the cause of the odor not venting properly. But for all you smokers (pot, cigarettes or vaping) out there who think that hiding out in the bathroom with the fan on and it has no chance of impacting other guests, think again! We still requested to be moved because there was no guarantee that the smokers below us wouldn't light up again another night and that the vent fix wasn't truly going to prevent it.

The engineering guy who came to our unit said if they find any signs of smoking in the villa (smell, butts) they charge the extra cleaning fee. What I want to know is, who is stupid enough to smoke in their villa and leave behind cigarette butts?

We have also noticed while walking around the resort, every once and awhile you will get a whiff of the stuff. We have noticed this at some other resorts as well. I don't know if it is new medical and recreational marijuana laws that seem to be empowering people to think it is okay that they smoke this in their villas or even on the balconies, but it needs to be addressed. For the sake of all guests, they need to bake some brownies or something!

This of course isn't anything against OceanWatch, it is a beautiful resort and we really love the Woodsy section. The Woodsy and Serenity Pools are fantastic. The resort deserves the credit it gets and the staff was wonderful in accommodating our request to move and I can see how situations like this are a real pain for them to have to deal with.


----------



## vail (May 27, 2021)

those weed smoking fake service dogs at it again....


----------



## Big Matt (May 27, 2021)

When I was at Grande Ocean in April every time I went to the beach I swore I could smell pot.  Then I realized that it was a plant growing by the walkway and it wasn't marijuana.  It's definitely a distinct smell.  When I visit my son in California you smell it everywhere.

Pot will be legal in a lot more places soon so we should probably get used to it.  Smoking in the unit isn't cool though.  Smoking areas?  That's a different story.  I'm interested to see how Manor Club handles it starting July 1 when it becomes legal in Virginia.


----------



## geist1223 (May 27, 2021)

No smoking means no smoking. It does not matter if it is tobacco, weed, or tea leafs.


----------



## MrockStar (May 27, 2021)

Bummer, my wife is allergic to smoking  and has said she smelled pot smoke on our last timeshare visit. I hope this doesn't keep growing as a trend.


----------



## davidvel (May 27, 2021)

Yep get used to it. I smell it at the beach, walking down the street, and even from my neighbor's at tmes. Brings back memories of younger days...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2021)

It pot is not addictive, what is the necessity of smoking it at 3 AM?  That's crazy.  I haven't smelled pot at the various Marriott resorts in Orlando, but I see it as an issue in the future.  It's been legal in Colorado for a long time, and our neighbors smoked it and grew it but I was only bothered occasionally by the smell.  It's not a big deal at our house, but for some relatives, it's become a problem in their neighborhoods.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Yep get used to it. I smell it at the beach, walking down the street, and even from my neighbor's at tmes. Brings back memories of younger days...


It shouldn't be a "get used to it". Outside of designated smoking areas at the resorts, there is no smoking! I shouldn't smell it walking past someones patio or balcony. I shouldn't smell it in our villa. I shouldn't smell is while on our balcony. The resorts are non smoking.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It shouldn't be a "get used to it". Outside of designated smoking areas at the resorts, there is no smoking! I shouldn't smell it walking past someones patio or balcony. I shouldn't smell it in our villa. I shouldn't smell is while on our balcony. The resorts are non smoking.


Right.  I am tired of people telling me to get used to these bad habits that are impeding on my personal space (and nose!).  Second-hand smoke is a real thing.  And pot is not better to inhale than tobacco, so those that think pot is different from smoking on your lungs, think again.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2021)

I am also curious what tobacco smokers think when someone smoking weed comes into a designating smoking area and lights up? Do they hate the smell as much as I do?


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 27, 2021)

Alot of times it's not smoking, but people using the 'weed pens' which is similar to vaping.  I'm not sure what the policy is on that, but it certainly makes it harder to determine where it's coming from.  I think it may even be clear unlike normal vaping and the user can hide the device in their hand.  I could be wrong on the clear part, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Superchief (May 27, 2021)

This reminds me of my freshman year in 1971 on the campus of Miami University in Oxford, OH. Pot could routinely be smelled near the dorms, but the whole town smelled like it at the end of midterm or finals weeks. It was a dry county so the only alternatives were 3.2 beer or bootlegged Boons Farm. We definitely noticed the 'aroma' when we were walking around Vail a couple of years ago shortly after the legalization.


----------



## vail (May 27, 2021)

In Vail??  not possible...


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2021)

No Smoking is NO SMOKING. The smoker's right to smoke ends at my nose. I have nothing against cannabis, but if I smell it, I'm against the user. Fer cryin' out loud! Bake brownies!

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It pot is not addictive, what is the necessity of smoking it at 3 AM?  That's crazy. ...



But it's no crazier than using any other natural-remedy sleep aid when you've been tossing and turning for hours, or have been out closing down a club at 2AM, or whatever else is keeping you awake until the wee hours of the morning. Pot isn't physically addictive so it's doubtful that anyone is being alerted by a body clock, no matter the time, that's screaming for a toke or two.


----------



## Fasttr (May 27, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> But it's no crazier than using any other natural-remedy sleep aid when you've been tossing and turning for hours, or have been out closing down a club at 2AM, or whatever else is keeping you awake until the wee hours of the morning. Pot isn't physically addictive so it's doubtful that anyone is being alerted by a body clock, no matter the time, that's screaming for a toke or two.


At least now we know who was in the room below dioxide.  ;-)


----------



## zentraveler (May 27, 2021)

Superchief said:


> This reminds me of my freshman year in 1971 on the campus of Miami University in Oxford, OH. Pot could routinely be smelled near the dorms, but the whole town smelled like it at the end of midterm or finals weeks. It was a dry county so the only alternatives were 3.2 beer or bootlegged Boons Farm. We definitely noticed the 'aroma' when we were walking around Vail a couple of years ago shortly after the legalization.



Superchief you and I nearly overlapped. I was at MU (Oxford OH for you who don't know the flyover states) 1969-71. Needed to transfer out for academic reasons but loved Oxford and lived in Mack Hall. Fun to meet someone who overlaps so closely.


----------



## normab (May 27, 2021)

In Florida, only medical marijuana is legal.  Recreational is not, yet. Just a point.

Agreed, no smoking means just that.  Apparently lots of people think balconies don’t count...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am also curious what tobacco smokers think when someone smoking weed comes into a designating smoking area and lights up? Do they hate the smell as much as I do?



Personally i hate the smell of cigarettes', but don't really mind the smell of marijuana, though i would not want it wafting into my villa..  I do occasionally enjoy cigars,  and do usually pack those for my vacations,  but I don't think I have even ended up smoking one of those at a timeshare.  Usually just bring them back home to smoke on my back deck..  I don't want my enjoyment to ruin someone else's evening.. 

The CBD / THC vape pens i am familiar with don't seem to have much of an odor when used,  perhaps because its just the oil and not leaves like tobacco or a traditional joint....


----------



## The Colorado Kid (May 27, 2021)

We live in Colorado...pot smoke is pretty much everywhere even though it is illegal to smoke it in public...try getting that enforced.  People flying into Denver for a trip up to the mountains often take a shuttle and guess where the shuttle stops prior to heading up to the mountains? Pot shops of course.  So I undertand when vacationers to Colorado are bumfuzzled when the place they spent lotsa money on to stay prohibits smoking of all kinds. I feel lower quality properties might become the choice for the poticipants. At a recent stay in Breckenridge at the Grand Timber Lodge we had been there for several days in our second floor unit...enjoying having the balcony slider open to get the fresh mountain air.  One afternoon what we got was rolls of ganga smoke instead.  One of the people in the unit below was out on their balcony tokin it up.  I told him that was not allowed at that property.  Then I sent a follow up text to the GTL front desk and they paid them a visit and let us know it would not happen again.  Signs around the property and in the elevators stated that smoking of any kind could result in a $500 fine. Was glad the management took care of our incident at least.  I agree that edibles would be the better choice for those who want to experience the Rocky Mountain High...maybe some of the resorts will start opening community smoke rooms where all can participate away from their actual accomodations.


----------



## Dean (May 27, 2021)

normab said:


> In Florida, only medical marijuana is legal.  Recreational is not, yet. Just a point.
> 
> Agreed, no smoking means just that.  Apparently lots of people think balconies don’t count...


And it's all still illegal under Federal law.


----------



## Fasttr (May 27, 2021)

Dean said:


> And it's all still illegal under Federal law.


Don’t harsh our buzz, Man!!  ;-)


----------



## Superchief (May 27, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Superchief you and I nearly overlapped. I was at MU (Oxford OH for you who don't know the flyover states) 1969-71. Needed to transfer out for academic reasons but loved Oxford and lived in Mack Hall. Fun to meet someone who overlaps so closely.


The campus and town were great, but I was playing in a rock band in Cincinnati and transferred to UC my second year. Our band played a lot at fraternity parties, Boars Head, and Purity so you may have seen us. I finally realized that I wasn't going to be the next Keith Emerson so I wish I would have stayed at Miami. The funny thing is that we never drank or got high when we played because we wanted to get gigs. That is where I learned marketing. I think my dorm was Symmes.


----------



## davidvel (May 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It shouldn't be a "get used to it". Outside of designated smoking areas at the resorts, there is no smoking! I shouldn't smell it walking past someones patio or balcony. I shouldn't smell it in our villa. I shouldn't smell is while on our balcony. The resorts are non smoking.


I agree it "shouldn't be" but just taking a pragmatic approach. Not advocating people breaking the rules, or not enforcing them. I just don't think we are putting this genie back in the bottle, no mater how much we moan and whine. 


rickandcindy23 said:


> Right.  I am tired of people telling me to get used to these bad habits that are impeding on my personal space (and nose!).  Second-hand smoke is a real thing.  And pot is not better to inhale than tobacco, so those that think pot is different from smoking on your lungs, think again.


I never told you, just a suggestion that people's bad habits aren't going away, and get used to pot smoke being everywhere, not get used to people breaking the rules.


----------



## zentraveler (May 28, 2021)

Superchief said:


> The campus and town were great, but I was playing in a rock band in Cincinnati and transferred to UC my second year. Our band played a lot at fraternity parties, Boars Head, and Purity so you may have seen us. I finally realized that I wasn't going to be the next Keith Emerson so I wish I would have stayed at Miami. The funny thing is that we never drank or got high when we played because we wanted to get gigs. That is where I learned marketing. I think my dorm was Symmes.



I didn't drink or get high either so missed hearing your band (although I do remember knowing of the Boar's Head and Purity). And great cinnamon buns at the "res". Such a sweet little town in those days. I can only imagine what it looks like now. I wish I could have stayed there too, but switched to a major MU didn't have, so had to go to Ohio State. (But I got to be there when Woody Hayes was coaching and a student pass to the games for a year was $14.)


----------



## Moparman42 (May 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am also curious what tobacco smokers think when someone smoking weed comes into a designating smoking area and lights up? Do they hate the smell as much as I do?


as a smoker that sticks religiously to the smoking areas,   I very much dislike the smell of pot.    a good cigar or a pipe is cool,  but the pot smell is so pungent that it would force me to find another smoking area.   you asked, I thought I would share.   plus the 'stale' pot smoke smell from inside the rooms is ten times worse..  of course the stale cigarette smoke smell is pretty rotten too..   it takes a lot of work to keep the cigarette smell off your person, but I feel like I have been pretty good at it.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 2, 2021)

We're at Cypress Harbour this week and on day one we smelled pot smoke on our balcony.  I called down and they said they would send security to check it out.  Obviously they couldn't figure it out as yesterday we received letters on our door outlining the policy plus a message on our phone (clearly went to the whole building).  I was taking a conference call outside around 2 PM and smelled it again and this time could identify which unit it was...I took pictures and let security know about it.  We'll see if anything happens but it seems at least they're trying, if only a passive agressive approach of warning everyone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> We're at Cypress Harbour this week and on day one we smelled pot smoke on our balcony.  I called down and they said they would send security to check it out.  Obviously they couldn't figure it out as yesterday we received letters on our door outlining the policy plus a message on our phone (clearly went to the whole building).  I was taking a conference call outside around 2 PM and smelled it again and this time could identify which unit it was...I took pictures and let security know about it.  We'll see if anything happens but it seems at least they're trying, if only a passive agressive approach of warning everyone.


Oh yeah, Cypress Harbour is where we got the room that when we walked in it smelled like someone had been smoking pot in it. This was the room we were moved to after the previous one had three lizards in it. DW wasn't sleeping in a room with lizards and neither wanted to smell pot either. Oddly the room that smelled like post was room 402. Not exactly the right code, but close enough. I bet the smokers were all laughing about it as they lit up.


----------



## Dean (Jun 2, 2021)

Cypress Harbour does have a reputation for being more laid back, LOL.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 5, 2021)

We just got back from our trip to Lake Tahoe, Newport Coast and Las Vegas. One morning the people above us were smoking pot on the balcony and tossed the cartilage over the banister.  I couldn't even enjoy the view from the balcony at Newport Coast.  I called and complained. I don't know what happened.  We were on the the first floor, I think it was that people from the second floor but it could have been the third.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 5, 2021)

We’re in Colorado this past week, one of the homes of recreational pot. All the mask mandates have been lifted so I expected to smell pot at least once. A full week here and nothing.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm not a fan of the skunky smell of good weed. I think many people are shifting their weed intake to disposable vape pens. One of my friends gave me one to try out. No or low odor is what I noticed first. Sips are better than taking a long draw as the vapor will expand and make you cough. Its really not my thing but it works pretty good for muscle pain.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 6, 2021)

I remember several years ago when the Drive to make marijuana legal was kicking into high gear and was successful in several States. 3 women all with cancer issues and using marijuana to help were interviewed on TV about their marijuana use. The News Person asked if they rolled their own or bought pre-rolled marijuana Joints. All 3 responded the same way: "Are you nuts smoking anything (marijuana or tobacco) is bad for your health. They all used edibles.


----------



## burg1121 (Jun 6, 2021)

[political - deleted]


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 6, 2021)

[response to deleted post, deleted]


----------



## boraxo (Jun 6, 2021)

this is a huge pet peeve. Pot smoke plagues every hotel and timeshare property that I have visited in the past year in California and Nevada. High end, low end, everywhere. People don’t seem to understand (or care) that no smoking means no smoking of tobacco, cannabis or anything else. Smoke of any kind triggers a reaction in me. I have sometimes found it necessary to use towels to block hotel rooms doorways.
Some properties are better than others about enforcement. But It is definitely not something I will tolerate in a timeshare that I own.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2021)

I was just at Ocean Pointe and someone was toking all week on their balcony.
I was on the 1st floor so it had to have been above me.  
And not only that but skunk weed to boot.  
Talk about inconsiderate! 
Thank God it was windy most of the week and it was there and gone quickly,
but yikes that stuff is nasty.


----------



## vol_90 (Jun 6, 2021)

Currently at Marriott Grand Chateau.  No issues on property as there are no balconies and the smoking area has a no smoking cannabis sign.  Las Vegas is not a place for those who do not like the smell of cannabis.  It is everywhere walking up and down the strip.  

With ongoing legalization people are going to have to get used to an occasional wiff.  

Enjoying our time in Vegas.  It's been an oven this week....


----------



## boraxo (Jun 6, 2021)

Walking up the street you smell it every block in SF, and in Denver, Oakland and elsewhere. I really don’t care what people do on the streets as I can choose where I walk. Just not in my hotel or timeshare, thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 6, 2021)

Have none of these people realized that edibles are a thing in states where it is legal?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 7, 2021)

In NY you can smoke it legally walking down the street which I believe is different that most states where it is illegal to smoke in public so I expect NYC will be one big pot cloud.  For me tobacco is much worse but no matter what, no smoking is no smoking anything.  The new vape pens really don't put off a smell from my experience so if someone has to smoke to relieve pain or use as a sleep aid they should use that.   I am a medical marijuana patient and do use on my vacations but I guarantee no one has ever smelled it because I know how to use it discreetly in authorized areas.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Have none of these people realized that edibles are a thing in states where it is legal?



Edibles have a different buzz than flower or oil. Edibles and oil vaping cost more than bud is why people choose bud. I dislike the smell of bud but haven't noticed any bad smell with vape. The other reason why many people smoke bud is that it is easy and cheap from unlicensed dealers.

Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It shouldn't be a "get used to it". Outside of designated smoking areas at the resorts, there is no smoking! I shouldn't smell it walking past someones patio or balcony. I shouldn't smell it in our villa. I shouldn't smell is while on our balcony. The resorts are non smoking.



I agree with you in principle, but people have been sneak smoking in non-smoking rooms for as long as there have been non-smoking rooms.  It's hard to go into a guest's private space to enforce the rules.

On another note, in Vegas, they don't hide in the bathroom to smoke weed any longer.  If you walk down the Strip or Fremont street, you will get high.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2021)

As a non smoker for over fifty years. I can smell weed. Smoking pot is smoking and should be ban at a resort and that includes the smoking area. IMHO.


----------



## vol_90 (Jun 7, 2021)

Puff Puff Give


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2021)

MOXJO7282 said:


> In NY you can smoke it legally walking down the street which I believe is different that most states where it is illegal to smoke in public so I expect NYC will be one big pot cloud.  For me tobacco is much worse but no matter what, no smoking is no smoking anything.  The new vape pens really don't put off a smell from my experience so if someone has to smoke to relieve pain or use as a sleep aid they should use that.   I am a medical marijuana patient and do use on my vacations but I guarantee no one has ever smelled it because I know how to use it discreetly in authorized areas.



In Washington State a person can shoot up or snort a line in public and not get arrested. I think Oregon is the same. Pot in public has been tolerated for some time now. However, if you get caught drinking in public you could be going to jail. 

Those new vape pens really don't leave a reek like bud. The problem for me is I already lost my disposable vape pen just like I use to loose my lighters. 

Bill


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Jun 7, 2021)

easyrider said:


> In Washington State a person can shoot up or snort a line in public and not get arrested. I think Oregon is the same. Pot in public has been tolerated for some time now. However, if you get caught drinking in public you could be going to jail.
> 
> Those new vape pens really don't leave a reek like bud. The problem for me is I already lost my disposable vape pen just like I use to loose my lighters.
> 
> Bill



The pens smell too.  Back when people went to the office, I had a coworker that would sneak a puff in the office.  He thought it didn't smell, but was wrong.  One time he had it in his pocket and the button was pressed for an extended time.  I came out of the break room at least 50 feet away and it was like a punch in the face.  I gently told him he may want to check his pen and he told me he didn't have one haha.  FWIW I have a weak sense of smell from using zicam spray back before they changed the formula to something safe.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> The pens smell too.  Back when people went to the office, I had a coworker that would sneak a puff in the office.  He thought it didn't smell, but was wrong.  One time he had it in his pocket and the button was pressed for an extended time.  I came out of the break room at least 50 feet away and it was like a punch in the face.  I gently told him he may want to check his pen and he told me he didn't have one haha.  FWIW I have a weak sense of smell from using zicam spray back before they changed the formula to something safe.



Supposedly, vapor dissipates fast and smoke lingers and attaches. I can smell vapor. It's not as bad as smoke and the smell is quickly gone, imo. There is a difference of the smell of burning bud and vapor , imo. I don't like the smell of either. 

I found my vape pen and mine has no button. When I draw it automatically vapes the oil. It seems to smell like a citrus pine air freshener that dissipates quickly. I'm told by my wife that this vape pen doesn't leave an odor. It probably dose if it were being used more.

Bill


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Jun 7, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Supposedly, vapor dissipates fast and smoke lingers and attaches. I can smell vapor. It's not as bad as smoke and the smell is quickly gone, imo. There is a difference of the smell of burning bud and vapor , imo. I don't like the smell of either.
> 
> I found my vape pen and mine has no button. When I draw it automatically vapes the oil. It seems to smell like a citrus pine air freshener that dissipates quickly. I'm told by my wife that this vape pen doesn't leave an odor. It probably dose if it were being used more.
> 
> Bill


Maybe there wasn't a button, I assumed that part.  I would also agree with the lingering and it not being as pungent as smoke.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 8, 2021)

One of our wider family members uses a vape pen.
They came with us on one MVC trip and although only using it outside where allowed, we found the sickly vapour so overwhelming we had to ask them politely use it well away from the building.
I don’t know about weed, as we have never encountered that at any MVC resorts in the Caribbean, Europe or Asia, but if allowed at all the use of any of these should be restricted to designated smoking areas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> Pot will be legal in a lot more places soon so we should probably get used to it. Smoking in the unit isn't cool though. Smoking areas? That's a different story. I'm interested to see how Manor Club handles it starting July 1 when it becomes legal in Virginia.


Following up on this as we are in Las Vegas and as warned, it is everywhere here. The smell is even in our non smoking room on a non smoking floor of the hotel we are in. In Nevada, while pot is legal, it is illegal to consume in public and illegal to smoke it in a hotel. This should not be a "get used to it". In most other states, I am pretty sure it is legal to consume at your own residence or in licensed social establishments. Not where ever and whenever you want. So it certainly shouldn't be "get used to it".


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Following up on this as we are in Las Vegas and as warned, it is everywhere here. The smell is even in our non smoking room on a non smoking floor of the hotel we are in. In Nevada, while pot is legal, it is illegal to consume in public and illegal to smoke it in a hotel. This should not be a "get used to it". In most other states, I am pretty sure it is legal to consume at your own residence or in licensed social establishments. Not where ever and whenever you want. So it certainly shouldn't be "get used to it".


Again,  I have been  a non smoker for over sixty years.  IMHO, why should I "have to get used to it."
I am on vacation to enjoy the fresh air in a non smoking environment.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Dec 16, 2021)

At a stay in Breck at Grand Timber Lodge last May a toker in the condo below went out on his patio and started smoking pot. No smoking of any kind is permitted on any portion of the property. GTL has texting available for various items and about 3 minutes after I texted about the toker he received an in person visit.  We didn't have any recurrence throughout the rest of our stay.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 16, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> At a stay in Breck at Grand Timber Lodge last May a toker in the condo below went out on his patio and started smoking pot. No smoking of any kind is permitted on any portion of the property. GTL has texting available for various items and about 3 minutes after I texted about the toker he received an in person visit.  We didn't have any recurrence throughout the rest of our stay.


No smoking…means no smoking..PERIOD!


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 16, 2021)

gln60 said:


> No smoking…means no smoking..PERIOD!


Well now that that's been established, we have only to depend on the recent American tendency to respect rules.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2021)

The problem mainly comes from lack of enforcement. Pot seems to be cool and hip and its use is to be promoted in society. People who turn their nose to tobacco in public settings sometimes are fine with the use of pot in the same settings. That is the problem. Will it take 50-60 years, like it did with tobacco, to get its use out of most public spaces? It seems that in most states, smoking pot even in designated smoking areas (those places around our resorts) is not permitted or legal.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem mainly comes from lack of enforcement. Pot seems to be cool and hip and its use is to be promoted in society. People who turn their nose to tobacco in public settings sometimes are fine with the use of pot in the same settings. That is the problem. Will it take 50-60 years, like it did with tobacco, to get its use out of most public spaces? It seems that in most states, smoking pot even in designated smoking areas (those places around our resorts) is not permitted or legal.



Speaking strictly for nevada, public use is already illegal, the police just opt not to enforce it.


----------



## vol_90 (Dec 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem mainly comes from lack of enforcement. Pot seems to be cool and hip and its use is to be promoted in society. People who turn their nose to tobacco in public settings sometimes are fine with the use of pot in the same settings. That is the problem. Will it take 50-60 years, like it did with tobacco, to get its use out of most public spaces? It seems that in most states, smoking pot even in designated smoking areas (those places around our resorts) is not permitted or legal.


I guess you can spend time organizing protests.  I prefer to enjoy my time in Vegas even when it requires smelling pot when walking the strip (MGC now) or smelling tobacco smoke in some sections in Casinos.  One option is not to visit locations where pot is legal.


----------



## sea&ski (Dec 16, 2021)

A relative was staying in a Marriott suite hotel in Portland OR.  There was a door connecting this room to another.  One evening, the odor of marijuana became quite strong in the relative's room, including some smoke entering under the connecting door.  I believe the term for the smokers was: they had "hot boxed" their room so the smoke wouldn't go to the outer hallway.  Relative called the front desk and the answer was: Do you have a problem with this?  Ummm, yes.  No smoking hotel, there was smoke.  The solution was for an armload of towels to be delivered to block the smoke under the door.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 16, 2021)

How unfortunate the smoking prohibition isn’t enforced. I can’t stand the smell of tobacco, weed, or any other smoke. In states where marijuana is legal, people have a lots of choices with edibles and beverages, right? Why would any business accept pot smokers if tobacco smoke is forbidden?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> I guess you can spend time organizing protests.  I prefer to enjoy my time in Vegas even when it requires smelling pot when walking the strip (MGC now) or smelling tobacco smoke in some sections in Casinos.  One option is not to visit locations where pot is legal.


My issue is more with smelling it in my hotel room. Two occasions now. Hotel security is useless. They will send someone to spray some air freshener. I suggested to my wife that someone should invent a smoking detector. Not a smoke detector. This doesn't set the entire floor off when it goes off and require everyone to evacuate. Hotels could more than recoup the fees to install such a system in penalties and punitive cleaning fees alone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2021)

PamMo said:


> How unfortunate the smoking prohibition isn’t enforced. I can’t stand the smell of tobacco, weed, or any other smoke. In states where marijuana is legal, people have a lots of choices with edibles and beverages, right? Why would any business accept pot smokers if tobacco smoke is forbidden?


Generally, people aren't smoking pot in the establishments. Though it is pretty clear when a pothead walks by. They are smoking it outside where it is prohibited but with zero enforcement. Some people are of course smoking it in their hotel room.


----------



## kanerf (Dec 16, 2021)

I have not been in a hotel or a timeshare in the last decade that allowed smoking inside anywhere.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2021)

kanerf said:


> I have not been in a hotel or a timeshare in the last decade that allowed smoking inside anywhere.


Las Vegas Casino hotels still have smoking rooms/floors. Timeshares pretty much don't allow it. Though not everyone follows the rules as was evident from my original post in this thread about OceanWatch this year.


----------



## kanerf (Dec 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Las Vegas Casino hotels still have smoking rooms/floors. Timeshares pretty much don't allow it. Though not everyone follows the rules as was evident from my original post in this thread about OceanWatch this year.


I have not been in Vegas for over a decade either.


----------



## kds4 (Dec 16, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> I guess you can spend time organizing protests.  I prefer to enjoy my time in Vegas even when it requires smelling pot when walking the strip (MGC now) or smelling tobacco smoke in some sections in Casinos.  One option is not to visit locations where pot is legal.



No argument, until it leaves the public space and enters the private space that I am paying to enjoy. Then, the squeaky wheel principle applies beginning with resort management and climbing steadily. To me, that stench is a major degradation of my 'ownership experience' that we are all paying to NOT have to be exposed to on property.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 17, 2021)

kds4 said:


> No argument, until it leaves the public space and enters the private space that I am paying to enjoy. Then, the squeaky wheel principle applies beginning with resort management and climbing steadily. To me, that stench is a major degradation of my 'ownership experience' that we are all paying to NOT have to be exposed to on property.


It’s a Marriot property..so imo..It’s up to Marriot to enforce..starting with front desk associates up the management of the resort..escalating if need be to corporate..your last sentence makes a great point.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 17, 2021)

kds4 said:


> No argument, until it leaves the public space and enters the private space that I am paying to enjoy. Then, the squeaky wheel principle applies beginning with resort management and climbing steadily. To me, that stench is a major degradation of my 'ownership experience' that we are all paying to NOT have to be exposed to on property.


Until such time that offenders credit card gets charged for a few $$hundreds 'cleaning fee', AND they are told to pack up and are thrown out, expect people's 'on vacation' behavior to continue.  Of course you can easily see someone dealt with this way producing evidence that they 'OWN' that unit during that week.

The whole pot/tobacco use in shared spaces is not going away soon.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Until such time that offenders credit card gets charged for a few $$hundreds 'cleaning fee', AND they are told to pack up and are thrown out, expect people's 'on vacation' behavior to continue.  Of course you can easily see someone dealt with this way producing evidence that they 'OWN' that unit during that week.
> 
> The whole pot/tobacco use in shared spaces is not going away soon.


At resorts, tobacco compliance actually seems to be pretty good. People, for the most part, tend to smoke in those designated areas. I don't see the same with pot. People smoking pot seem to think it is the same (legally) as smoking tobacco. In most states, it isn't.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> At resorts, tobacco compliance actually seems to be pretty good. People, for the most part, tend to smoke in those designated areas. I don't see the same with pot. People smoking pot seem to think it is the same (legally) as smoking tobacco. In most states, it isn't.



Aren't people allowed to have it though if they have a prescription for it? The prescription oils and waxes are odorless though. Whoever is smoking the stinky stuff is just being an asshole. You can buy odorless stuff, it's just more expensive.


----------



## Dean (Dec 17, 2021)

It’s still illegal under federal law no matter the local laws.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Aren't people allowed to have it though if they have a prescription for it? The prescription oils and waxes are odorless though. Whoever is smoking the stinky stuff is just being an asshole. You can buy odorless stuff, it's just more expensive.


In most states, it is illegal to consume in public spaces. Even with a prescription. In Vegas, for most tourists to really be able to legally consume it, they need to know someone who lives there and will let them smoke it at their residence.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> In most states, it is illegal to consume in public spaces. Even with a prescription. In Vegas, for most tourists to really be able to legally consume it, they need to know someone who lives there and will let them smoke it at their residence.



Then those people are being extra stupid I guess. Teaching high school, I've become acclimated to the smell. The odorless vaporizers don't bother me in the slightest though. I'm around the regular pot smell daily, but I can't smell my MIL's vaporizer because it's not being combusted. I couldn't care less about the odorless stuff. The smelly stuff bugs the crap out of me though.


----------



## 6791oreo (Dec 18, 2021)

Just like having a loud party at 3am is banned, smoking in general should be banned from certain areas.  We stayed at a few resorts where we wanted to enjoy the balcony but couldn’t because people smoking on their own balcony.  In a Orange County CA beach that has fire pits, nearby residents complained about the smoke from the fire pits. some Condo associations prohibit propane or charcoal bbq because of the smell.  Only electric bbq is allowed.  Some do not realize the consequences of things (how air travels into other units, how a simple bbq can blow smoke into units).  But these infringe upon our right to breathe clean air.


----------



## dannybaker (Dec 18, 2021)

It seems that every time I go in the elevator it smells like farts, ughhh I really want them banned from the resort. 
pot actually gives me a severe migraine headache when I smell it and can appreciate the no smoking rules. Cigarettes also give me a headache and we always avoid places with smoke and it would suck if it was coming into our rooms. Sorry you experienced this at Oceanwatch. We were just there six weeks ago and walked by the same plants that when wet smell like marijuana.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2021)

Not even two full nights in at Grand Chateau and already have the smell of pot in the studio side of our 2BR LO on the 8th floor. What I don't understand is how it is even getting into the unit. There are literally no orifices into the room except the hallway. I can't smell it by the windows. The windows don't open. There is no balcony. There is also no bathroom vent that it could be coming in through from any of the units below. It appears that each unit has its very own air conditioning system that is in no way connected to any other units. The hallway doesn't smell like pot. I called the front desk and they will send someone up to check. They also offer "air freshener". I have my own if that's all they want to do. I shouldn't have to deal with this crap in my timeshare villa.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not even two full nights in at Grand Chateau and already have the smell of pot in the studio side of our 2BR LO on the 8th floor. What I don't understand is how it is even getting into the unit. There are literally no orifices into the room except the hallway. I can't smell it by the windows. The windows don't open. There is no balcony. There is also no bathroom vent that it could be coming in through from any of the units below. It appears that each unit has its very own air conditioning system that is in no way connected to any other units. The hallway doesn't smell like pot. I called the front desk and they will send someone up to check. They also offer "air freshener". I have my own if that's all they want to do. I shouldn't have to deal with this crap in my timeshare villa.


Agreed and for some who suffer from migraines triggered by smells, as my wife unfortunately does, air freshener triggers that as other smells do be that pot or whatever.
So air freshener is not always the solution, if indeed it ever is and certainly not the right one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, our problem is solved. We moved to a different room in a different tower at Grand Chateau. I am really surprised that they had an open room for the week. I certainly am grateful for the move, but moving is a PIA and still only solves OUR problem. The properties either don't want to, can't or won't deal with the root cause. The explanation to us was that it could be coming from any room. Well, truth is, the issue is probably limited to one of about three adjacent rooms. The one beside ours, the one below ours or the one below the one beside ours. I am also not happy that they never actually came by our room. Apparently they just walk up and down the hall and sniff. A stop at our room would have certainly provided some insight to the problem. They never came by. They apparently tried to call but hung up after one ring. Walking around and sniffing is not very effective because the offender just needs to place a damp towel in front of the crack under the door to prevent the odor from going into the hallways. Another claim is that because people can't smoke on the street (righhhhht, BS), they try to sneak and smoke it in the unit. The fact that the laws don't allow for lounges that allow for smoking apparently leads to the problem. Apparently smoking lounges are coming.

My beef is that the property is non smoking and the property is certainly at liberty to knock on doors of adjacent rooms for a "maintenance issue". Sure, I wouldn't like someone knocking on my door to see if I was an offender, but truth be told after the several issues we have encountered, I would be pleased to let them know they can eliminate my room in the process of elimination if it makes for another guest to not have to deal with this issue.

I don't know the solution to the issue, I certainly have some suggestions. That said, in the past year the odor has come in to our villa on three different occasions. I have yet to have the same problem with cigarette smoke.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2021)

I am glad you were able to moved to a different room and tower.
Please enjoy your remaining days of your vacation.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 20, 2021)

its up to MVC to enforce policy…2 choices..they care…or they don’t.


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2021)

Very interesting.   I only have stayed at MVC properties in Aruba and Costa Rica, with only the fresh sea breeze, and no Marijuana smell or any other smoky smell.

Now, after reading these dreadful stories from Myrtle, Vegas, Cali, and other U.S. properties  I'm thinking, it's best to stay at Aruba and Costa Rica properties,  and not ever try U.S. properties.  I mean, I don't want to join a club that condones pot smoking.  I don't need to spend a lot if money to experience skid row life.  My money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, our problem is solved. We moved to a different room in a different tower at Grand Chateau. I am really surprised that they had an open room for the week. I certainly am grateful for the move, but moving is a PIA and still only solves OUR problem. The properties either don't want to, can't or won't deal with the root cause. The explanation to us was that it could be coming from any room. Well, truth is, the issue is probably limited to one of about three adjacent rooms. The one beside ours, the one below ours or the one below the one beside ours. I am also not happy that they never actually came by our room. Apparently they just walk up and down the hall and sniff. A stop at our room would have certainly provided some insight to the problem. They never came by. They apparently tried to call but hung up after one ring. Walking around and sniffing is not very effective because the offender just needs to place a damp towel in front of the crack under the door to prevent the odor from going into the hallways. Another claim is that because people can't smoke on the street (righhhhht, BS), they try to sneak and smoke it in the unit. The fact that the laws don't allow for lounges that allow for smoking apparently leads to the problem. Apparently smoking lounges are coming.
> 
> My beef is that the property is non smoking and the property is certainly at liberty to knock on doors of adjacent rooms for a "maintenance issue". Sure, I wouldn't like someone knocking on my door to see if I was an offender, but truth be told after the several issues we have encountered, I would be pleased to let them know they can eliminate my room in the process of elimination if it makes for another guest to not have to deal with this issue.
> 
> I don't know the solution to the issue, I certainly have some suggestions. That said, in the past year the odor has come in to our villa on three different occasions. I have yet to have the same problem with cigarette smoke.





Tee said:


> Very interesting.   I only have stayed at MVC properties in Aruba and Costa Rica, with only the fresh sea breeze, and no Marijuana smell or any other smoky smell.
> 
> Now, after reading these dreadful stories from Myrtle, Vegas, Cali, and other U.S. properties  I'm thinking, it's best to stay at Aruba and Costa Rica properties,  and not ever try U.S. properties.  I mean, I don't want to join a club that condones pot smoking.  I don't need to spend a lot if money to experience skid row life.  My money is better spent elsewhere.


IDK the worst smoke experience I had was at the Aruba Surf Club where the last time I was there, arguably 10 years now, you could smoke on your balcony and we had someone smoking a cigar and when we complained they said sorry it was allowed. Has that changed at the Marriott Aruba resorts where you can no longer smoke on the balcony?

As for pot smell it doesn't bother me nearly as much as cigarette smell but I can understand how some have an issue and rightfully so since all resorts are smoke free so just like dogs there should be a zero tolerance for it because either can easily ruin a vacation if a selfish person doesn't care about other guests.


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2021)

Quick internet search:  https://www.aruba.com/forum/f7/smok...ere-71519/?s=9a1030137f2fa37087256f3fb8271c70

SC was constructed in 2008.  I first stayed in 2019.  SC must have changed its smoking rule, I don't  know.  One area of sunloungers near the lazy River is a designated smoking area with ash trays, and a few European bikini models and their tattooed boyfriends were topping up their tans there while smoking.  Otherwise, I experienced neither smoking nor second-hand smoke.


----------



## Fitzriley (Dec 21, 2021)

MOXJO7282 said:


> In NY you can smoke it legally walking down the street which I believe is different that most states where it is illegal to smoke in public so I expect NYC will be one big pot cloud.


Cannabis is legal in New York for adults 21 and older, but that doesn’t mean you can use it anywhere you want. Cannabis can be consumed in a private home or at a state-licensed on-site consumption site (coming soon). The smoking of cannabis is prohibited anywhere smoking tobacco is prohibited.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 21, 2021)

Fitzriley said:


> Cannabis is legal in New York for adults 21 and older, but that doesn’t mean you can use it anywhere you want. Cannabis can be consumed in a private home or at a state-licensed on-site consumption site (coming soon). The smoking of cannabis is prohibited anywhere smoking tobacco is prohibited.


100% Correct


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2021)

For those of you sensitive to pot odors, I can say from past experience that Ozium air spray works really good at getting rid of the smells.

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2021)

easyrider said:


> For those of you sensitive to pot odors, I can say from past experience that Ozium air spray works really good at getting rid of the smells.
> 
> Bill


Ok, what is Ozium air spray ?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Ok, what is Ozium air spray ?



It is an air sanitizer that has been around since at least the 70's. It was popular with stoners to remove that weed odor out of the car. Probably still is. You can get it at Walmart for about $5.

Bill









						How To Get Rid Of Weed Smell With Ozium | 420DC
					

Are you struggling to rid of that pesky, lingering weed smell? Try Ozium and combat those lingering odors, bacteria, and stale cannabis smell.




					420dc.com


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 21, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It is an air sanitizer that has been around since at least the 70's. It was popular with stoners to remove that weed odor out of the car. Probably still is. You can get it at Walmart for about $5.


Are you a pothead, Focker?  ;-)


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It is an air sanitizer that has been around since at least the 70's. It was popular with stoners to remove that weed odor out of the car. Probably still is. You can get it at Walmart for about $5.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


Thanks and the price is right.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 22, 2021)

Fitzriley said:


> Cannabis is legal in New York for adults 21 and older, but that doesn’t mean you can use it anywhere you want. Cannabis can be consumed in a private home or at a state-licensed on-site consumption site (coming soon). The smoking of cannabis is prohibited anywhere smoking tobacco is prohibited.


Yes anywhere smoking is prohibited but walking down the street in NYC it is legal.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, our problem is solved. We moved to a different room in a different tower at Grand Chateau.



Wow, I know you said it but what a HUGE hassle it would be. I suppose better than nothing. I absolutely despise moving. Still confused about having policies but not enforcing them, still doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## rthib (Dec 23, 2021)

Tee said:


> Very interesting.   I only have stayed at MVC properties in Aruba and Costa Rica, with only the fresh sea breeze, and no Marijuana smell or any other smoky smell.
> 
> Now, after reading these dreadful stories from Myrtle, Vegas, Cali, and other U.S. properties  I'm thinking, it's best to stay at Aruba and Costa Rica properties,  and not ever try U.S. properties.  I mean, I don't want to join a club that condones pot smoking.  I don't need to spend a lot if money to experience skid row life.  My money is better spent elsewhere.


Aruba Vacation Club literally has its own thread reminding people to avoid it at certain times so it is not a US property issue. I have only had smoking issues at non-US clubs.

For those who do have issues, I would send a message to GM at the resort and cc MVCI Customer care executive.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 23, 2021)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes anywhere smoking is prohibited but walking down the street in NYC it is legal.


Is that the LAW…or an example of the powers that be ignoring the LAW?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2021)

gln60 said:


> Is that the LAW…or an example of the powers that be ignoring the LAW?


Seems to be the law; 








						NYC Cops Told to Let People Smoke Weed in Public (Where it's Allowed)
					

The police officers long in charge of enforcing marijuana laws in New York City have new rules of engagement now that recreational marijuana is legal in the state. Under the new law signed Wednesday, New Yorkers are now allowed to smoke marijuana in public settings where it’s legal to smoke a...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Tee (Dec 23, 2021)

rthib said:


> Aruba Vacation Club literally has its own thread reminding people to avoid it at certain times so it is not a US property issue. I have only had smoking issues at non-US clubs.
> 
> For those who do have issues, I would send a message to GM at the resort and cc MVCI Customer care executive.


MVC owns two properties in Aruba: Surf Club and Ocean Club.  What happens is a combination of rules laid down by the Board of Directors, the General Manager, the government of Aruba, and Florida land trust law, all of which may change annually, if not daily (especially now in the era of Covid.)  

There. Just are no guarantees.   I went in September 2021 for dancing.  When I got there, dancing suddenly was banned, only for the ban to be lifted after.U left in October.   Smoking is another thing.  A safe bet is smoking on the beach and smoking in the SC designated sunlounger area by the lazy river.  Otherwise, you might have better luck at the next door Sellaris Aruba Casino.


----------



## Tee (Dec 24, 2021)

Spain will ban smoking on ALL beaches
					

The national law, a first for Europe, will aim to combat pollution caused by cigarette butts which are a major pollutant on the country's 3,000 miles of coastline.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bazzap (Dec 24, 2021)

Tee said:


> Spain will ban smoking on ALL beaches
> 
> 
> The national law, a first for Europe, will aim to combat pollution caused by cigarette butts which are a major pollutant on the country's 3,000 miles of coastline.
> ...


Spain are also reviewing introducing a ban on smoking in cars as well as on bar and restaurant terraces.








						Spain may ban smoking in cars as well as on bar and restaurant terraces - Olive Press News Spain
					

AN anti-smoking plan from Spain's Health Ministry suggests a smoking ban in private cars as well as on bar and restaurant terraces. The aim is to cut




					www.theolivepress.es


----------



## gln60 (Dec 24, 2021)

bazzap said:


> Spain are also reviewing introducing a ban on smoking in cars as well as on bar and restaurant terraces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next thing you know..Spain will want to CONTROL time spent outdoors....


----------



## l0410z (Dec 24, 2021)

If there is no smoking on MVC property, including inside a unit and on the terrace, doesn't that mean no smoking.  Pot is no different than cigarettes.  It is black and white, they either allow smoking or not.


----------



## gln60 (Dec 24, 2021)

l0410z said:


> If there is no smoking on MVC property, including inside a unit and on the terrace, doesn't that mean no smoking.  Pot is no different than cigarettes.  It is black and white, they either allow smoking or not.  I hope they do remove the no smoking rule or I will never be able to get my nephew to leave his crack pipe at home.


Maybe you should leave your nephew at home…lol


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2021)

l0410z said:


> If there is no smoking on MVC property, including inside a unit and on the terrace, doesn't that mean no smoking.  Pot is no different than cigarettes.  It is black and white, they either allow smoking or not.  I hope they do remove the no smoking rule or I will never be able to get my nephew to leave his crack pipe at home.


I pray you are joking about your nephew. Smoking a crack pipe is not kosher and I cannot LOL.


----------



## l0410z (Dec 24, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I pray you are joking about your nephew. Smoking a crack pipe is not kosher and I cannot LOL.



That was 100 percent a joke and maybe a poor one at that given the severity of an addition. I removed the comment.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 24, 2021)

l0410z said:


> That was 100 percent a joke and maybe a poor one at that given the severity of an addition. I removed the comment.


'bong' would likely be more socially acceptable


----------

